# فكك من السلبيه  وشارك معانا :D هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2011)

*هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

*للتصويت من هنا*​

http://www.ahram.org.eg/​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

تم التصويت

ولو انه مش هيأثر فى اى حاجة

شكرا مينا لللينك


----------



## ehabna3em (18 فبراير 2011)

*فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

*فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور
هتلاقي التصويت في منتصف الصفحة على الشمال
إختار لا"" ثم إضغط على كلمة "شارك"
...وابعته لصحابك و كل الجروبات المسيحيه*




http://www.ahram.org.eg/


----------



## sam176 (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

صوتت من العمل وكان رقمى 4935 الرفض طبعا ثم صوتت مرة تانية من المنزل واصبح الرقم للعجب 4912 اى اقل بدل ان يزيد 
انامتشاءم جدا وحاسس ان البلد اتباعت باتفاق بين الاخوان والجش وشلة الفاسدين
رغم ان جميع من تحدثت اليهم فى مصر ومنهم كهنة متفائلين حدا 
لكن هم نفسهم اللى لم يصدقوا ما قلته لهم من 4 سنين فى اخر زيارة لى فى مصر ان البلد هتنفجر فى اى لحظة وكنت خابف دة ليحصل وانا هناك عشان خوفى على عيالى وما صدقت رجعت امريكا
المرة دى بصلى انى اكون غلطان بجد 
لكن انا حاسس ان اللى جاى اسواء وان ى مؤامرة بين الجيش والاخوان وطبعا الغبيةدائما امريكا وانجلترا


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

*انا صوت من شويه فيه

بس كانت نسبه الـ نــعم كبيره جدا
*​


----------



## sam176 (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

14%   = NO


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

*تم التصويت 
للرفع 
شاركوا وارحمونا من السلبية 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

*لا لشريعه الغابة*

*تم التصويت...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

*تم التصويت ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

بصراحه النسبه بتاعتنا وحشه اوي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فكك من السلبيه يعم الحج وشارك معانا  هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

علي فكره ممكن التصويت اكتر من مره


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

*لا زادت عن الاول
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

تقريبا الارقام وهمية والواحد ممكن يصور اكتر من مرة


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

انا شاركت بلا والف لا
وفعلا اعتقد ان التصويت هايدا شيئ وهمي
دة حتي الموقع بيخلي مؤوليتة منة


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

*83 % نعم*
*17 % لا*
*وهذا وضع طبيعى*​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

*17% وكانت من قبل 14 % 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فكك من السلبيه يعم الحج وشارك معانا  هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟*

*النسبه زادت ل17%
لان لغو التصويت اكتر من مره 
*


----------



## نصر 29 (18 فبراير 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*

انا هصوت الف مرة لا


----------



## نصر 29 (18 فبراير 2011)

82 فى الميه نعم  .. هكذا افرزت الديموقراطيه يبقى المفروض اللى بيحترم الديموقراطيه ميتكلمش فى الوضوع ده تانى عشان تبقى مصر متحضره ومتقدمه وبتطبق الديموقراطيه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2011)

*يا نصر افندى هى الديموقراطية عندك بتتوقف اما النسبة تعجبك
سيب الناس تقول رأيها 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> 82 فى الميه نعم  .. هكذا افرزت الديموقراطيه يبقى المفروض اللى بيحترم الديموقراطيه ميتكلمش فى الوضوع ده تانى عشان تبقى مصر متحضره ومتقدمه وبتطبق الديموقراطيه



*
كانت من شويه 83%
اتك ع الصبر شويه
عشان الاؤل كان بينفع يصوتو اكتر من مره دلوقتى لغوها فأعتقد النتيجه هتختلف *


----------



## نصر 29 (18 فبراير 2011)

لا الديموقراطيه مش ان النسبه تعجبى ولا تعجب غيرى الديموقراطيه هى النزول على رغبة الاغلبيه .. وانا مش ضد الرأى بالعكس انا مبسوط ان الناس قالت رأيها ولو كانت النتيجه العكس يبقى خلاص مش هاعترض


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2011)

*تم التصويت*
*وهدا التصويت ليس له قيمه*
*لسبب بسيط*
*انت تتحدث عن معتقد سائد*
*صعب الغاءة*
*لانه يدافع عن دين كرتونى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*تم التصويت*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعة صوتنا ولا صرخنا
طب اقولكو حاجة انهاردة كانو بيلمو تواقيع ورقم البطاقة من الناس
سالت واحد فيهم قلتلهم انتو بتلمو تواقيع لية بتتعبو نفيسكم 
نسبتكم واضحة خلاص مش حتتغير ولا حاجة
وهى اصلا مش معرضة للتغير
لازم نعيش الواقع منحلمش لو على التواقيع هما اغلبية
شكرا*​


----------



## ehabna3em (18 فبراير 2011)

*حتى لو نسبتنا قليلة كفاية اننا بنشارك وبنقول احنا اهو موجدين مش لازم نبقى الاكتر علشان يبقى كويس 
كويس اوي اننا بنقلل النسبة التانية 

*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

يلا ياجماعة وصلنا 20 في المية انا سجلت اكتر من 100 مرة


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2011)

80% نعم
20% لا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2011)

ebn.yaso3 قال:


> يلا ياجماعة وصلنا 20 في المية انا سجلت اكتر من 100 مرة



*هى اوطه هههههههههههه
يعم ده مره واحد والمره التانيه بيقولك
عفوا لقد قمت                                      بالمشاركة فى هذا الاستطلاع من قبل*


----------



## ehabna3em (18 فبراير 2011)

*دلوقت بقيت 80 % واول ما انا دخلت كانت 84 % كفاية اوي ان احنا بنزلها مش لازم نبقى الاكتر *


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

*لا انا بعمل ريفريش واسجل تاااااااااااني عديت ال200 صوت وانشالله لحد بكرة الصبح هتكون 50 في المية او 60 باذن المسيح
*


----------



## ehabna3em (18 فبراير 2011)

*الا الاخ ابن يسوع
ما تتعبش نفسك البرنامج بيسجل جهازك مرة واحدة وبيظهر لما تيجي تسجل تاني يبقولك عفوا لقد قمت بالتسجيل 

*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

انا معايا برنامج مغير بيه الاي بي كل ثانية ووعد ......
انا من سنين بصوت بس عل فنانين وعارف انا بعمل اية مشكورين


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووك 21
انشالله 60 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

22$% ...........


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

23 في الميةةةةةةةةةةة ولسة


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2011)

*تم التصويت *​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

26 في الميةةةةةةةةةة وهوصلها انشالله ل60


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

27 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

28 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

29 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

30 في المية مبرووووووووووك ياشباب المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2011)

أصبح نعم 71%
ولا 28 %

شكرا ليكم


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

31 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

32 في المية وانتظرووا 90 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

33 في المية ياشباب المسيحي


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

34 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

35 ياشباب....


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

36 في المية


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

37 في


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

*38 وياريت العضو اللي كان بيقولي متتعبش نفسك عاوز اقولة انا غاوزي تعب وانشالله هتوضل ل90 في المية 
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

40 في المية ياشباب المسيح


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

41 في المية يارجالة


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

42 يارجالة


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2011)

*الفرق بيقل فعلا *


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

*43 يارجالة خلاااااااااااااااااص قربنا نوووووووووووووصل شدوا حيلكم ياشباب المسيح 
*


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2011)

عندما صوت فى هذا المنتدى وجدت النسبه
71 نعم و28 لا
وعنما صوت فى منتدى آخر
وجدت النسبه 57 نعم و43 لا
يعنى التصويت مش تمام


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

*44 في المية 
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

*تمام او غير تمام لا للشريعة الاسلامية وهنفضل محافظين علي مستوي التصويت بعد مانكسبة انشالله
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

45 في المية ياشباب المسيح


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2011)

*واضح ان فى وعى وحس وطنى بعيد عن التدين الصورى*​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

46 في المية ياشباب المسيح


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

47 في المية
استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني 
(ويل للحاقدين(


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

48 في المية ياشباب المسيح


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2011)

هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟

نعم ( 52% )
141930 صوت 

لا ( 48% )
132382 صوت 

غير مهتم ( 0% )
273 صوت


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (18 فبراير 2011)

49 قربنا ياشباب علي الفوز ..


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

*وصلنااااااااااااا الخمسين ياشباب الووووووووووسط خلاص فاضلنا واحد في المية علي الفوز وهنكمل لحد مانخليها 100 في المية مبروووووووووك مقدما
*


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2011)

نعم ( 50% )
149488 صوت 
لا ( 50% )
148820 صوت 
غير مهتم ( 0% )
280 صوت


----------



## مختارة (19 فبراير 2011)

خلاص قربنا على ال 50%  بس عايزة اقول لكم حاجه
لو حتى المادة دة استمرت الاخوان مش  هيحكمو  لان اغلب المسلمين مش بيحبوهم وبيخافو من افكارهم

من مسلمة سابقه


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووك الفوز
50 %
49 %
ومستمريين لحد ال100% للمسيح 
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

احنا عاوزينها مدنية ولا يطبق الشريعة الاسلامية .......... اخوان او مسلم عادي ..


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

*51 في المية ..... تعبنا علي مانوصل ولسة مستمرين
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

52 في المية ولسة مستمرين ... محدش ينسي دم شهداء كنيسة القديسين


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

*ياجمااااااااااااااااعة رجعو يصوتوا تاني للشريعة الاسلامية علشان كدة مش عارفين نعدي ال52 في المية فين شباب المسيح كل واحد يدخل يعمل تصويت ريفريش للصفحة ويعيد التصويت من جديد 
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

يااااااااااااااريت كلكم تكونوا لاحظتو الرسالة وترجعو تصوتوا تاني


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*فعلا احنا قلينا بقينا 51%*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

بقينا 51 في المية وهما 49


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

بقينا 50 في المية ياشباب


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

* للاسف​50%*


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2011)

*انا صوتت*
*بس اعتقد برأيى الشخصى ان ده مالوش صدى لان اى حد يقدر يصوت ميت مرة لو عمل ريفرش*
*فده مالوش انعكاس حقيقى (غير ان مش كل الشعب مستخدم نت)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*



			عفوا لقد قمت بالمشاركة فى هذا الاستطلاع من قبل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا مفتكرش اى حد يقدر يصوت اكتر من مره 
​*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

للاسف 49 عشان كل الشباب المسيحية ابتدت ترتاح


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش بيطلعلى التنبيه ده و كل مرة بصوت لما ادخل !*
*جايز يكون مش بيزود صوتى من غير ما يطلعلى التنبيه مش عارف !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفه صدقنى 
خلاص صوت على اد ما تقدر طالما مفتوح عندك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*يا خساره48%*​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

لا بيزود انا زيك بصوت اكتر من 1000 مرة وشغال علشان كدة الناس بتوصل بسرعة ودي تصويتات المواقع  ومتعودين علي كدة مع تصويتات الفنانين وغيرها بس اول مرة اصوت علشان الدستور بس الملاحظ ان هما ابتدوا ينبهو عليهم في المنتديات لكن انا باذن المسيح حتي لو وصلو دلوقت لسة اليوم طويل 24 ساعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*49% يا مسهل ​*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

اعملو ريفريش للصفحة هتقدروا تصوتوا من جديد بليييييييز او افتحو اكتر من صفحة فاير فوكس او اكسبلورر


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*يا ريت لو حد يقدر يوزع لينك الموضوع ده على البروفايلات وفى اى منتديات مسيحيه يكون مشترك فيها يشجع الناس على التصويت *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*رجعنا 51%​*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

رجعنا من تاني 51 في المية
49 للشريعة


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

52 ..
48 للشريعة


----------



## ابن المحب (19 فبراير 2011)

نشكر الله الان اصبح 50% لا واناداخل اصلا علشان انشر ده فى المنتدى ولاكن الحمد لله الكل عنده وعى بس مين اللى هايعمل بالنتيجه سأذهب الى باقى المنتديات المسيحيه والمسيح يتداخل فى الموضوع ده


----------



## ابن المحب (19 فبراير 2011)

الان اصبح 48% نعم و52%لا


----------



## JESUS my joy (19 فبراير 2011)

للتصويت اكتر من مره
واصلا الهدف من الاستفتاء انه يعملوه ماده اعلاميه بقى


هاااااااااام جدددا لو سمحت لو سمحت لو سمحت انشر ده ف كل مكان ده موقع الاهرام عامل تصويت هل تؤيد الشريعة الاسلاميه ف الدستور 
http://www.ahram.org.eg/
طبعا لما بتصوت لمره واحده بيقولك انك خلاص صوت ف طريقة لمسح الكوكيز عشان يتحلك انك تصوت اكتر من مره وبكده النسبه تكتر بصو معايا
بلنسبه لمستخدمى جوجل كروم متصفح الجوجل حاجه بسيطه خالص دوس بالشورت كت ctrl shift deletلمسح الداتا وبعدين  
رفرش للصفحه ctrl + r وتصوت تانى 

طريقه تانى

 C:\********s and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache\
بتخش على الحاجات دى ف جهازك طبعا مع اتاحة اظهار الملفات المخفيه وتمسح كل اىل هتلاقيه ف الكاش وانت قافل جوجل كروم بعد كده تفتحه من اول وجديد وتخش تصوت تانى ف السايت
  وعل فكره الامتداد الى انا كتباه بلسنبه تخش على ايه ف جهازك عشانتمسح ممكن يتاخد كوبى وتحطه ف شريط ماى كمبيوتر وهيوديك على طول مش لازم تتبع خطوه خطوه بس اصلا اول طريقه بالشورت كت اسهل بكتير

اما بلنسبه للانترنت اكسلبولر روح للاوبشنز واختار اداوات تولز وهتلاقى انك تمسح الكوكيز والهيستورى وبكده تعمل رفرش وتصوت تانى ف السايت ارجوكم لازم تقولو رايكم


----------



## tamav maria (19 فبراير 2011)

no 52%


----------



## tamav maria (19 فبراير 2011)

> عفوا لقد قمت بالمشاركة فى هذا الاستطلاع من قبل


 
اعتقد هي مره واحده للتصويت
حتي لو عملت ريفرش


----------



## ماجو2010 (19 فبراير 2011)

لسه النسبة (  52  )


----------



## JESUS my joy (19 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> اعتقد هي مره واحده للتصويت
> حتي لو عملت ريفرش




اصلا الهدف من الاستفتاء انه يعملوه ماده اعلاميه بقى


هاااااااااام جدددا لو سمحت لو سمحت لو سمحت انشر ده ف كل مكان ده موقع الاهرام عامل تصويت هل تؤيد الشريعة الاسلاميه ف الدستور 
http://www.ahram.org.eg/
طبعا لما بتصوت لمره واحده بيقولك انك خلاص صوت ف طريقة لمسح الكوكيز عشان يتحلك انك تصوت اكتر من مره وبكده النسبه تكتر بصو معايا
بلنسبه لمستخدمى جوجل كروم متصفح الجوجل حاجه بسيطه خالص دوس بالشورت كت ctrl shift deletلمسح الداتا وبعدين 
رفرش للصفحه ctrl + r وتصوت تانى 

طريقه تانى

C:\********s and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache\
بتخش على الحاجات دى ف جهازك طبعا مع اتاحة اظهار الملفات المخفيه وتمسح كل اىل هتلاقيه ف الكاش وانت قافل جوجل كروم بعد كده تفتحه من اول وجديد وتخش تصوت تانى ف السايت
وعل فكره الامتداد الى انا كتباه بلسنبه تخش على ايه ف جهازك عشانتمسح ممكن يتاخد كوبى وتحطه ف شريط ماى كمبيوتر وهيوديك على طول مش لازم تتبع خطوه خطوه بس اصلا اول طريقه بالشورت كت اسهل بكتير

اما بلنسبه للانترنت اكسلبولر روح للاوبشنز واختار اداوات تولز وهتلاقى انك تمسح الكوكيز والهيستورى وبكده تعمل رفرش وتصوت تانى ف السايت ارجوكم لازم تقولو رايكم


----------



## tamav maria (19 فبراير 2011)

o.k JESUS my joy 

ها اجرب حالا اللي شرح اعادة التصويت
شكرا


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

هل تؤيد بقاء مادة "الشريعة الإسلامية" في الدستور؟	نعم ( 46% )
339639 صوت  
لا ( 54% )
395969 صوت


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

*شدوا حيلكم شوية ياشباب الشريعة اول مادخلت كانت 80 في المية
واحنا دلوقت لسة 54 عاوزين نجيب ال80
*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

*ياشباب مش مهم اننا نعدي ال 54 بس انا شايف اننا لو حافظنا عليهم وفضلنا كدة الاستفتاء هيخلص وهيكون التصويت لصالحنا ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 فبراير 2011)

*47 % نعم*
*53 % لا*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 فبراير 2011)

بقينا 53 ياشباب


----------



## JESUS my joy (19 فبراير 2011)

اصلا الهدف من الاستفتاء انه يعملوه ماده اعلاميه بقى


هاااااااااام جدددا لو سمحت لو سمحت لو سمحت انشر ده ف كل مكان ده موقع الاهرام عامل تصويت هل تؤيد الشريعة الاسلاميه ف الدستور 
http://www.ahram.org.eg/
طبعا لما بتصوت لمره واحده بيقولك انك خلاص صوت ف طريقة لمسح الكوكيز عشان يتحلك انك تصوت اكتر من مره وبكده النسبه تكتر بصو معايا
بلنسبه لمستخدمى جوجل كروم متصفح الجوجل حاجه بسيطه خالص دوس بالشورت كت ctrl shift deletلمسح الداتا وبعدين 
رفرش للصفحه ctrl + r وتصوت تانى 

طريقه تانى

C:\********s and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache\
بتخش على الحاجات دى ف جهازك طبعا مع اتاحة اظهار الملفات المخفيه وتمسح كل اىل هتلاقيه ف الكاش وانت قافل جوجل كروم بعد كده تفتحه من اول وجديد وتخش تصوت تانى ف السايت
وعل فكره الامتداد الى انا كتباه بلسنبه تخش على ايه ف جهازك عشانتمسح ممكن يتاخد كوبى وتحطه ف شريط ماى كمبيوتر وهيوديك على طول مش لازم تتبع خطوه خطوه بس اصلا اول طريقه بالشورت كت اسهل بكتير

اما بلنسبه للانترنت اكسلبولر روح للاوبشنز واختار اداوات تولز وهتلاقى انك تمسح الكوكيز والهيستورى وبكده تعمل رفرش وتصوت تانى ف السايت ارجوكم لازم تقولو رايك


----------



## The Antiochian (19 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههه قاموا على صلاة الفجر سبقونا*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 فبراير 2011)

*52 % نعم*
*48 % لا*

*وهذه نسبة خاصة بمستخدمي الانترنت يعني المفروض من أرقى الفئات وأكثرها تحضرا ً واستخداما ً للتكنولوجيا ، فما بالكم بشرائح المتخلفين !!!!*


----------



## وسام شاه (19 فبراير 2011)

طبيعة السؤال نفسها تتعارض مع قواعد الديمقراطية.

الديمقراطية مش تصويت بس..

الديمقراطية لها شروط يجب ان تتحقق أولا ، و أهم هذه الشروط هي ازالة كافة انواع التمييز بما فيها التمييز الديني..

مثلا ..لا يمكنك ان تاخذ التصويت على السؤال التالي:

هل تؤيد اطلاق حرية بناء الكنائس؟ أو

هل تؤيد تولي المسيحيين للمناصب القيادية؟ أو

هل تؤيد حق البهائيين في ممارسة عباداتهم؟

مجرد طرح مثل هذه الأسئلة ينسف الديمقراطية من أساسها.. فأرجوكم لا تقعوا في هذا الفخ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2011)

*في طريقة اسهل للفاير فوكس والأوبرا 

في حد بيستخدمهم وعايز الطريقة ؟
*


----------



## bubsy100 (19 فبراير 2011)

ياريت الفيرفوكس


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> 82 فى الميه نعم  .. هكذا افرزت الديموقراطيه يبقى المفروض اللى بيحترم الديموقراطيه ميتكلمش فى الوضوع ده تانى عشان تبقى مصر متحضره ومتقدمه وبتطبق الديموقراطيه


الفكرة هنا ليست فى اليمقراطية نصر
هنا النسبة العددية التى تحكم ويحكم ان النسبة المسيحين 20% ف البلد فا هيكون التصويت كدة
نحن هنا نتحدث عن منطق حقوقى للفرد
هل لايوجد غير المسلمين فى مصر لتطبيق الشريعة ؟؟
اذا كان نعم فلا مشكلة ف تطبيق الشريعة
واذا كانت لا وهناك اديان اخرى فهنا وقفة
ومجرد سؤال هل الدستور توضع مبادئة على اساس دين معين ام من منطلق قانونى يحكم الكل بلا تميز


----------



## bilseka (19 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من ادارة منتدانا العزيز العمل على نشر هذا التصويت باقصى سرعة
لكي يصل الى كل المسيحيين على مستوى مصر والعالم كله


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> 82 فى الميه نعم  .. هكذا افرزت الديموقراطيه يبقى المفروض اللى بيحترم الديموقراطيه ميتكلمش فى الوضوع ده تانى عشان تبقى مصر متحضره ومتقدمه وبتطبق الديموقراطيه


*
1- ما هو نص الشريعة المطلوب تطبيقه, وعلى أى مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة, هل مذهب أبي حنيفة النعمان أم مذهب مالك بن أنس أم مذهب الشافعي أم مذهب أحمد بن حنبل
2- هل سنلغى النص الدستورى أن جميع المواطنين متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات دون تفرقة بسبب اللون أو الجنس أو العقيدة
3- هل سنقيد الحرية الإنسانية فى أختيار كل إنسان لعقيدته وننسحب من معاهدات حقوق الإنسان
عجبا لأمة تنادى بالحرية لنفسها وتستعبد ما عداها من الأمم, إنها مناخوليا عقليه أفرزها الفكر المحمدى البدوى الجاهل وكافة المتاجرين بالدين *


----------



## bilseka (19 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 1- ما هو نص الشريعة المطلوب تطبيقه, وعلى أى مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة, هل مذهب أبي حنيفة النعمان أم مذهب مالك بن أنس أم مذهب الشافعي أم مذهب أحمد بن حنبل
> 2- هل سنلغى النص الدستورى أن جميع المواطنين متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات دون تفرقة بسبب اللون أو الجنس أو العقيدة
> 3- هل سنقيد الحرية الإنسانية فى أختيار كل إنسان لعقيدته وننسحب من معاهدات حقوق الإنسان
> عجبا لأمة تنادى بالحرية لنفسها وتستعبد ما عداها من الأمم, إنها مناخوليا عقليه أفرزها الفكر المحمدى البدوى الجاهل وكافة المتاجرين بالدين *



كلام مهم وخطير جدا يارب الناس كلها تشارك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعه انا جربت فكرة مسح الكوكيز ونجحت يا ريت الكل يشارك *


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

استاذ صوت واضح ان الجميع لا يعرف ماهية المده الثانيه انت تتحدث عن مذاهب هل الماده الثانيه تتحدث عن الزكاة عند المسلمين لكى تتحدث عن المذاهب 

الماده الثانيه تقول ان هذه الدوله دوله مسلمه ومبادىء التشريع العام تراعى مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه ... يعنى ايه الكلام ده  يعنى الزنا حرام ويجرم السرقه حرام وتجرم عبادة الاوثان حرام وتجرم  هكذا المعنى اى انها تراعى المبادىء فى الاطر العامه وتعترف بالمسيحيه واليهوديه واحوالهم الشخصيه ترد الى كتبهم وتشريعاتهم 

وانا شرحت هذه الماده شرح مستفيض تشريعى وقانونى فى موضوع سايق مع الاستاذ توين فى القسم العام 

وفى الحقيقه انه معنى الغاء هذه الماده هو انه لن يأمن مسلم على حياته ولا مسيحى على حياته هذه هى الحقيقه .. فيا ريت حد يقول ما هى الاستفاده الوحيده للمسيحيين لكى يطالبوا بالغاء هذه الماده 

فى الحقيقه انا لا ارى استفاده واحده حتى عندما انظر بعين شخص مسيحى للموضوع لا ارى الا كونها فى لفظ الاسلام فقط لا توجد اى استفاده عمليه فى رايي .. والماده دى لا هاتتغير باستفتاء ولا غير استفتاء مش هاتتغير عشان هذا هو الوضع على الارض .. انا كنت متخيل انكم ممكن تطالبوا بحقوق فعليه يمكن ان تحصلوا عليها  افضل من هذا الكلام الذى لن يحدث


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> استاذ صوت واضح ان الجميع لا يعرف ماهية المده الثانيه انت تتحدث عن مذاهب هل الماده الثانيه تتحدث عن الزكاة عند المسلمين لكى تتحدث عن المذاهب
> 
> الماده الثانيه تقول ان هذه الدوله دوله مسلمه ومبادىء التشريع العام تراعى مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه ... يعنى ايه الكلام ده  يعنى الزنا حرام ويجرم السرقه حرام وتجرم عبادة الاوثان حرام وتجرم  هكذا المعنى اى انها تراعى المبادىء فى الاطر العامه وتعترف بالمسيحيه واليهوديه واحوالهم الشخصيه ترد الى كتبهم وتشريعاتهم
> 
> ...



*

كلا يا حبيبي .... كلامك تهجيص × تهجيص
إليك نص المادة الثانية
الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع

ممكن تخبرنا عن ذلك النص المطاطى الذى باللون الأحمر وتخبرنا عن أى مبادئ يتكلم المشرع, أنه كلام ممكن يجى أى حمار ويأتى بتشريع إسلامى من صحيح البخارى ويقلنا هذا واجب التنفيذ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2011)

> الماده الثانيه تقول ان هذه الدوله دوله مسلمه


وهل الدولة - اي دولة - لها دين ؟!



> ومبادىء التشريع العام تراعى مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه


وان تعارض التشريع العام هذا الإسلامي مع المسيحي !!؟

وما علاقة التشريه بالقانون اصلا ؟!



> يعنى ايه الكلام ده  يعنى الزنا حرام ويجرم السرقه حرام وتجرم عبادة الاوثان حرام وتجرم


الكلام ده داخل الجامع والكنيسة والمعبد لكن اية علاقته بالدولة ؟! ده بالإضافة الى ان ده كلام خطأ اصلاً ..



> هكذا المعنى اى انها تراعى المبادىء فى الاطر العامه وتعترف بالمسيحيه واليهوديه واحوالهم الشخصيه ترد الى كتبهم وتشريعاتهم


جبت منين الكلمة الأخيرة دي في القوانين !!؟



> وفى الحقيقه انه معنى الغاء هذه الماده هو انه لن يأمن مسلم على حياته ولا مسيحى على حياته هذه هى الحقيقه


ليه سيادتك ؟

كل الدول الي مافيهاش المادة دي آمنين !



> فيا ريت حد يقول ما هى الاستفاده الوحيده للمسيحيين لكى يطالبوا بالغاء هذه الماده


الإستفادة هو انها خاصة بالإسلام فما علاقتنا بالدين في دستور الدولة !

فمن الممكن ان يضاف لهذه المادة مادة اخرى نفسها ولكن للمسيحيين مع تغير الألفاظ !
او مثلا فلتحذف هذه وتوضع واحدة للمسيحيين !


الدين الرسمي هو المسيحية و و و و فهل سيرضى المسلمون ولماذا ؟



> عشان هذا هو الوضع على الارض


ممكن توضيح !



> انا كنت متخيل انكم ممكن تطالبوا بحقوق فعليه يمكن ان تحصلوا عليها  افضل من هذا الكلام الذى لن يحدث


مسألة يحدث ولن يحدث دي مسألة قانونية بحتة فلا كلام فيها الآن ، اما عن المطالبة بالحقوق فأي حقوق والمسلم لا يرضى بناء كنيسة مثلاً !


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

انا صوتك اكتر من 100 مرة بجد
لكن عدد التصويت بيذيد بسرعة غريبة جدا
بعدين لا تهتمو قلت ولسة بقول الموقع بيخلي مسؤوليتة من هايدا التصويت يعني ماهو شيئ رسمي


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

طب بصوا يا جماعه يا ريت الاستاذ صوت بصفته مشرف او الاستاذه دونا لو شافت المشاركه يسمحوا ان احط نصين اتنين بس ايتين يعنى بيحكموا القضيه دى عشان الصوره توضح اكتر ليكم انا عارف انه مخالف للقسم بس لو عايزين تسمعوا منى يا ريت تسمحوا بوضعهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> طب بصوا يا جماعه يا ريت الاستاذ صوت بصفته مشرف او الاستاذه دونا لو شافت المشاركه يسمحوا ان احط نصين اتنين بس ايتين يعنى بيحكموا القضيه دى عشان الصوره توضح اكتر ليكم انا عارف انه مخالف للقسم بس لو عايزين تسمعوا منى يا ريت تسمحوا بوضعهم



*حبيبي ضع ما تريد من آيات.... فالمشكلة فى التفسير وبقراها بأى عين

فنحن فى القرآن فى سورة زى الفل و100% وفى سورة أخرى ولاد كلب وكفار وجب قتلنا وقتالنا

هل يستطيع أى فقيه أم يضع مبادئ محددة للشريعة بتفسير لا يختلف عليه الشيوخ



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167231*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*ها ما فعله المسلمين فى ظل دستور الشريعة الإسلامية العنصرية


[YOUTUBE]0-F9N6zJBbU&feature=player_embedded#at=32[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> إليك نص المادة الثانية
> الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع
> ...



النص ليس مطاطى النص يقول (مبادىء) الشريعه .......
اولا هذا النص فى الفصل الاول الذى يتحدث عن الدوله وما شكل تلك الدوله يعنى بمعنى اصح ما هو التشريع العام خلى بالك العام مش ااحوال الشخصيه اعتقد الاحوال الشخصيه محسومه من زمان وعندكم مشكلة اللائحه اعتقد ممكن دلوقتى تتكلموا فى تعديلها مفيش انسب من الوقت ده

انما لما بتكلم على ماده خاصه بالدوله ككل يعنى هايمشى القانون فيها على امسلم والمسيحى فكلمة مبادىء 

المبادىء هى الاشياء الى انا قولتها فى المشاركه السابقه الخطوط العامه ايه مباح وايه محرم 
السرقه الزنا القتل ...... وهكذا  انما تيجى تشيل الماده الثانيه ونعمل دستور علمانى وتقولى الزناحريه شخصيه يبقى فى هذه الحاله انا كمسلم هارجع لحديث عبادة بن الصامت فى صحيح البخارى عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  
(أن بايعنا على السمع والطاعة في منشطنا ومكرهنا  وعسرنا ويسرنا وأثرة علينا وأن لا ننازع الأمر أهله إلا أن تروا كفرا بواحا  عندكم من الله فيه برهان )
وقول الله تعالى{ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ }المائدة44
اذا ففى حالة الغاء الاطر العامه لأحكام الدوله فى كون مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع فيصبح الحاكم كافرا و وجب الخروج عليه من عموم المسلمين .

وعلى هذا تعم الفوضى والله اعلم بماذا سيحدث وقتها ومن السهل فى مثل تلك الحاله من الفوضى ان نجد التطرف يعم البلاد ومن السهل ان ينظر من القوى المتطرفه للمسيحيين الذين طالبوا بذالك على انهم سقط عنهم عهد الامان......... ولهذا لم اكذبكم القول عندما قلت ان الغاء تلك الماده سيجعل المسلم والمسيحى غير امنين على حياتهم 

اخيرا اشهد الله تعالى ان حديثى ليس من منطلق خوف من الغائها انا واثق تمام الثقه انها لن تلغى لان الاغلبيه مسلمه وستدافع عن هذه الماده لانها تمس صميم الدين الاسلامى ولكنى اتحدث اليكم بلغة الخوف على دماء الجميع . فيا ليت لغة العقل والصلحه تسود بينكم افضل من اللغه التى لا تتحسب للنتائج ولا تعلم فيما تتحدث وعن اى امر جلل تتحدث 

فقد رأيتم جميعا اكبر مرجعيتين اسلاميتين تحدثت وحذرت من المساس بهذه الماده ليس لشىء الا لضمان الاستقرار والامن للمع مسيحيين ومسلمين والمرجعيتين هما مرجعية الازهر ممثله فى خطاب الشيخ احمد الطيب والمرجعيه السلفيه ممثله فى بيانات المؤتمر السلفى الذى انعقد فى الاسكندريه وطنطا 

اخيرا اقسم بالله العظيم انى واثق انها لن تلغى ولكنى اتحدث خفوا على الدماء فيجب ان يحسب المتكلم منكم الشباب الصغير الذى قد يتأثر بهذا بدون وعى او ادراك فتحصدون صراخ الاباء ولوعات الثكالى ..... اتقوا الله فى ابنائكم وبناتكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*عزيزى نحن نريد نصوص محددة لا تختلف من شيخ لآخر.... ده دستور مش فتة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 فبراير 2011)

لا طبعا لا اؤيد ذلك


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزى نحن نريد نصوص محددة لا تختلف من شيخ لآخر.... ده دستور مش فتة*



بالعكس النص ده حتى افضلكم والله بامانه 

لانه بيقول مبادىء  انما مقلش ان الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى 

لما يقول مبادىء افضلكم عارف ليه   لان المبادىء فى الاسلام قريبه من المبادىء فى المسيحيه 

يعنى الادبيات تقريبا واحده  الاختلاف فى المعتقد والاحوال الشخصيه بس والمعتقد والاحوال الشخصيه ليهم قوانين بتنظمهم هنا وهنا مختلفه لكل فريق بما يناسبه 

انما لو قال الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر .. يبقى هنا اه ممكن يجيب حاجه اسلاميه يلزمك بها فى الاطار العام


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> بالعكس النص ده حتى افضلكم والله بامانه
> 
> لانه بيقول مبادىء  انما مقلش ان الشريعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى
> 
> ...



*صدقنى أنا مش عارف أقييم تفكيرك

كيف تلزمنى بشيئ يتغير من شخص لآخر .... أتمنى أن تكون فاهم ؟؟؟ 

فهل أنتم مكسوفين من وضع تلك النصوص ...أم لا توجد لديكم نصوص عليها إجماع  أم بتستهبلوا

شوف حد الزنا فى الشريعة .... شيئ لا يفعله أى مخبول فى العالم
واحد يضبط مراته نايمة عريانه مع آخر .... فليذهب ليحضر أربع شهود ويمررون خيطا بين الأثنين لأثبات الواقعة ....
إى خبل هذا

واحد مش عاجبه الإسلام وغير مقتنع به .... لا يستطيع أن يعلن هذا ويظل مسلم خارجيا وغير مسلم داخليا

عايزين نبني كنيسة .... ممنوع لأنها ديار كفر

مسلم يقتل مسيحي .... لا يُعدم لأنه لا يؤخذ دم مسلم بدم زمى .... وفى قول آخر بدم كافر 

أى شريعة تلك التى ترويدونها .............. أستظلوا عبيد لمحمد حتى تحرقون اليابس والأخضر ؟؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2011)

يا أخى الفاضل نصر

سيادتك أعلم بتنوع المبادئ
إذ يوجد الشئ وعكسه (سامحنى على هذه العبارة التى توقفت عندها كثيراً وحاولت إيجاد بديل ألطف ، فلم تسعفنى ذاكرتنى)

فوجود مبادئ المسالمة والتعايش السلمى جميل ، ولكن سيادتك تعرف أنه ليس كل الأمر
ومعذرة مرة أخرى ، فإننى لا أؤمن بتحميل الناس أحمالاً عسرة ، بدون أن أمد يدى بالمساعدة (مثلما قال المسيح)، ولكن ما باليد حيلة


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صدقنى أنا مش عارف أقييم تفكيرك
> 
> كيف تلزمنى بشيئ يتغير من شخص لآخر .... أتمنى أن تكون فاهم ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


تصدق انا مش قادر افهمك بكلمك فى قضيه معينه تتكلم انت فى نقط تانيه وبكلام فارغ .......... على الاقل احنا بنقيم حدود الله على العصاه وفى نفس الوقت بنتحرى الدقه فى كل شىء مش معقول واحد متضايق من مراته يروح يفترى عليها انها زانيه فالقاضى يرجمها .. والغريب ان تشديد العقوبه بتوصفوه بالوحشيه والهمجيه وتشديد القرائن جاى تتريق عليه دلوقتى .. مع ان هى دى الرحمه اللى كنتوا بتقولوا مفيش رحمه فى الاسلام

انما انت عندك ولا تقدر تعاقبها ولا تقدر تتكلم وغصب عنك تعمل نفسك مش شايف حاجه عشان يكون ده دليل الحب  .. ده بناء على كلام القمص زكريا  وتفسيره لكتابك


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

انا اسف يا استاذ مكرم بعتذرلك مش هاقدر اكمل كلام فى الموضوع مش معقول انا بتكلم فى صميم الموضوع والاستاذ صوت بيشتت


----------



## The Antiochian (19 فبراير 2011)

*تطبيق هذه المادة فعليا ً = سعودية ثانية*
*بتر الأطراف والجلد والرجم وغيرها من القذارة والأحكام اللاإنسانية التي وضعها العربان من 1400 سنة حيث كانت تناسب تخلفهم في ذلك الزمان*

*هل للإله أن يضع تشريع لا يناسب الأزمنة اللاحقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2011)

أنا أعتذر عن الإساءات لشخصكم الكريم

فإحترامنا لبعض واجب علينا جميعاً

ونحن جميعاً قد ولدنا هكذا

وأن نستخدم الطرق الحوارية البنَّاءة ، هو ضرورة واجبة علينا جميعاً

وأكرر الإعتذار بالنيابة عن نفسى وأخى


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2011)

*طالما الشريعة مصدر للتشريع فهذه ثغرة للاضطهاد القانونى*
*ماذا نفعل بتشريع يحرم بناء الكنائس و يحرم تولى المسيحى المناصب القيادية مهما اثبت من كفائة ؟!!!!*

*اعلم انها لن تلغى بسبب التفوق العددى عند التصويت*
*و لكن اتمنى يوما ان ينقشع هذا التخلف و نبدأ فى مسايرة الركب الحضارى*


----------



## Huda Hassan (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> تصدق انا مش قادر افهمك بكلمك فى قضيه معينه تتكلم انت فى نقط تانيه وبكلام فارغ .......... على الاقل احنا بنقيم حدود الله على العصاه وفى نفس الوقت بنتحرى الدقه فى كل شىء مش معقول واحد متضايق من مراته يروح يفترى عليها انها زانيه فالقاضى يرجمها .. والغريب ان تشديد العقوبه بتوصفوه بالوحشيه والهمجيه وتشديد القرائن جاى تتريق عليه دلوقتى .. مع ان هى دى الرحمه اللى كنتوا بتقولوا مفيش رحمه فى الاسلام
> 
> انما انت عندك ولا تقدر تعاقبها ولا تقدر تتكلم وغصب عنك تعمل نفسك مش شايف حاجه عشان يكون ده دليل الحب .. ده بناء على كلام القمص زكريا وتفسيره لكتابك


 اخي نصر المشكله ليست فقط في عدم الفهم للشريعه الاسلاميه  و لكن في الكلام المتناقض الذي يقولونه وهو ان الكذب و الخداع حرام في الدين المسيحي وفوق هذا نجدهم يستخدموا الكذب و الخداع بالتصويت اكثر من مرة لكي يلغوه مادة  فما بالك بالاشياء الاخرى

اتذكر  اني قرأت هنا في المنتدى انه حتى الكذب لاسعاد شخص حيموت حرام فكيف الان تكذبوا على الناس الي عامله التصويت و على انفسكم اليس هذا حرام(الم تقولوا ان الكذب كذب و الخداع خداع و هي من اعمال الشيطان ومش ممكن نعطي اي اعذار حتى لو كان في خيرللاخرين  )  ام انه توجد حالات للكذب .... اي اكذب من اجل الكنيسه و االدين المسيحي حلال !!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2011)

نحن لا نكذب
والتصويت هو مشروع خداع وكذب
ونحن طالبنا مراراً وتكراراً بإيقافه وإلغائه

فإن كنتِ سيادتك تعترضين على ما فيه من سم مميت ، مثلما فى طبق العسل المسموم
فإننى أوافقك بكل مشاعرى

فليس لله أجناد من عسل مسموم ، بل للشيطان


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> تصدق انا مش قادر افهمك بكلمك فى قضيه معينه تتكلم انت فى نقط تانيه وبكلام فارغ ..........



*كلام فارغ .....
ما هو الكلام الفارغ هو الموجود الشريعة المحمدية .... هل لديكم غير الوساخات التشريعية .... أظهرها إن وجدتها
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2011)

*لماذا هذا الإسلوب الفظيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

لن ارد عليك اسائتك باسائه 

لكن اشكوك الى الله ينتقم منك ويأتينى بحقى


----------



## The Antiochian (19 فبراير 2011)

*الرب يباركك ويسامحك على الرغبة الشريرة ، وشكرا ً لك *
*وأسألك إن كنت ستقطع يد السارق ، وتقتل من اختار اعتناق المسيحية ، وتجلد من مارس الجنس قبل الزواج ، وتجلد في أبسط الأمور ، وتجعل المسيحيين يدفعون ضرائب مصاعفة (جزية تحت مسمى آخر) ، وتحرمهم من المناصب ، وتعيق بناء الكنائس وترميمها على شريعة ابن الخطاب*

*ثم تسمي ذلك في النهاية ديمقراطية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*المادة الثانية ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع تتناقض مع المادة رقم 40 التى تنص (المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة)

فما الحل ... مطلوب إلغاء إحداهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*المادة الحادية عشر: تتناقض مع نفسها, فكيف تتساوى المرأة مع الرجل دون الأخلال بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية
(تكفل الدولة التوفيق بين واجبات المرأة نحو الأسرة وعملها في المجتمع، ومساواتها بالرجل في ميادين الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والثقافية والاقتصادية، دون إخلال بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.) *


----------



## SALVATION (19 فبراير 2011)

_تم التصويت_​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2011)

لا يمكن المطالبة بإلغاء الشريعة ، لأن الأمر مستحيل
فإن إضافة السادات لهذه الفقرة، كان مثل وضع لغم فى البلد كلها ، فإن فجرته فجرت البلد كلها

فقد كان يمكن إلغاء وضع المادة قبل وضعها
ولكن بعد وضعها ، أصبحت مشاعر الإخوة المسلمين فى غاية الحساسية تجاه هذه الفقرة ، ويستحيل عليهم التفريط فيها ، إذ يعتبرون ذلك تراجعاً عن مكتسب ، وهو مالا يمكنهم فعله ، بل سيتم مقابلته بحالة شبه هستيرية 

+++ لذلك ، فالأمر معقد جداً ، ولا يمكن التعامل معه بمنطق العقل والحق ، إذ قد أدخله السادات فى دائرة الحالة النفسية ، التى هى متعبة أصلاً ، ومُحمَّلة بمشاكل صعبة ، وجاهزة للإنفجار بمجرد لمسها ، مثل ألغام الدبابات المتروكة منذ الحرب العالمية ، والبالغة الحساسية

++ ولا أدعى معرفتى بحل لهذه العقدة المستحكمة 

++ وقد يكون الحل هو الإسلوب الإسلامى ذاته
بالقول بوجودها ، وعدم الفعل بها

++ ولكن حتى هذا الحل ، يقتضى وجود سلطان قاهر ، يمنع المعترضين من فتح أفواههم ، مثلما كان يحدث فى العصور القديمة

++++ إنها مشكلة معقدة ومستحكمة فعلاً ، ومن كل الوجوه


----------



## qwyui (19 فبراير 2011)

تم التصويت  هو ممكن للشخص ان يصوت اكثر من مرة


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2011)

للاسف امبارح كان الاستفتاء لما دخلت
51 نعم
49 لا

بعد شوية دخلت
لقيتة 47 نعم
53 لا
النهاردة دخلة لقيت نعم بقت حاجة وسبعين
ولا حاجة وعشرين

​


----------



## malak21 (19 فبراير 2011)

*رد: فيه تصويت في جريدة الأهرام حول بقاء المادة الثانية من الدستور*



oesi_no قال:


> *17% وكانت من قبل 14 %
> *​



موافق على تغير المادة الثانية من الدستور


----------



## احبك يا قوتى (19 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة احنا لازم نصوت  ونظهر رأينا
الباقى كله على ربنا
ماتخافووووووووووووش  الهنا حى


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه 
غريب امر بعض الغرباء 
بيصوروا الصفحات اللى يحبوها من الموضوع وينسوا اللى مش حابينه 
ويعملوا فيديو 
ويطلقوا عليه فضيحة منتدى الكنيسة 
الموضوع موجود ليفضحكم انتم 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*سؤال عابر بس*

*عل استفتاء في جرده الاهرام هو الي هيغير الواقع؟؟؟*​


----------

